# First Snow today...Woowhooo...



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

We got our first snow for this year today, not much, up to an inch they say but a dusting looks to be the most of it. You know how the weather man likes to make it more than it really is LOL....

I don't know about where you all are from but here, the weather people :redbounce make a very big deal out of weather here in INDY. 

If a thunderstorm with a chance of tornadoes, they will have about three:redbounce:
weather people come in the news room and all take turns saying the same thing that the other had just said lol, 

then they will have about 10 people  out on the roads reporting about it from different locations.....
I am sitting here watching the news now, and they are going on and on about a dusting lol..

I have to give them this though, people here do not know how to drive in bad weather here. We have our first dusting and they are reporting over 30 slide offs, its so crazy here....


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1133460 said:


> We got our first snow for this year today, not much, up to an inch they say but a dusting looks to be the most of it. You know how the weather man likes to make it more than it really is LOL....
> 
> I don't know about where you all are from but here, the weather people :redbounce make a very big deal out of weather here in INDY.
> 
> ...


Gotta love Randy Ollis and his crew, huh?

We didn't have anything stick down here near Greenwood, just a little in the grass. Supposedly some accumulation Saturday.

Where are you located, JayD? I'm just north of Greenwood, by 465 and 31. Also, what are you running this winter? I've got my chevy and snoway ready to go, just waiting for now!


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1134236 said:


> Gotta love Randy Ollis and his crew, huh?
> 
> We didn't have anything stick down here near Greenwood, just a little in the grass. Supposedly some accumulation Saturday.
> 
> Where are you located, JayD? I'm just north of Greenwood, by 465 and 31. Also, what are you running this winter? I've got my chevy and snoway ready to go, just waiting for now!


LMAO.....Randy Ollis......You know what I'm talking about then LOL....Am I not right?

I'm very close to you, Beech Grove


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

JayD2;1134259 said:


> LMAO.....Randy Ollis......You know what I'm talking about then LOL....Am I not right?
> 
> I'm very close to you, Beech Grove


Hopefully him and his crew will do a good job covering the beating Dallas is going to give the Colts on Sunday haha just kidding..


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1134259 said:


> LMAO.....Randy Ollis......You know what I'm talking about then LOL....Am I not right?
> 
> I'm very close to you, Beech Grove


Gotta love Randy! hahahahah
You ever come by Dannemillers over on Madison and Southport?


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

aperfcrcle;1134286 said:


> Hopefully him and his crew will do a good job covering the beating Dallas is going to give the Colts on Sunday haha just kidding..


LOL....he is the weather man, my not even know who the colts are...kidding of course..


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1134336 said:


> Gotta love Randy! hahahahah
> You ever come by Dannemillers over on Madison and Southport?


You know, I have never been there....but have been wanting to, I wanted to see what all they got. Some one was telling me I should go there and try their trimmer string out because I have had a lot of problems with all my trimmers with the string. I don't remember right now what brand it is that the place has that I get it but its the only one they carry.

Why, do you go there for your toys?


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1134365 said:


> You know, I have never been there....but have been wanting to, I wanted to see what all they got. Some one was telling me I should go there and try their trimmer string out because I have had a lot of problems with all my trimmers with the string. I don't remember right now what brand it is that the place has that I get it but its the only one they carry.
> 
> Why, do you go there for your toys?


I work there as a mechanic/ sales every Saturday during the winter. I also plow for them.

Let's see... we have shindaiwa, echo, stihl, ferris, snapper, snapper pro, toro, kawasaki, kohler, briggs, honda, rotary, stens, etc.

I'm assuming you use Repower on shadeland? You're a scag guy, right? Ohh, but if you are looking for a mower, I can get you a Snapper Pro s200x 61" ZTR for 6300. 45 hrs, demo. Or a toro grandstand with 0 hrs 52" for 6500. Or I may be able to sneak you a discount on a trimmer if ya like


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1134259 said:


> LMAO.....Randy Ollis......You know what I'm talking about then LOL....Am I not right?
> 
> I'm very close to you, Beech Grove


And I don't even know why we hook up our plows if Randy Ollis calls for under a foot of snow. :laughing: I remember either last year or the year before EVERYONE was all hyped up on the 14-18" we were suppose to get and we barely got 2" :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1134424 said:


> I work there as a mechanic/ sales every Saturday during the winter. I also plow for them.
> 
> Let's see... we have shindaiwa, echo, stihl, ferris, snapper, snapper pro, toro, kawasaki, kohler, briggs, honda, rotary, stens, etc.
> 
> I'm assuming you use Repower on shadeland? You're a scag guy, right? Ohh, but if you are looking for a mower, I can get you a Snapper Pro s200x 61" ZTR for 6300. 45 hrs, demo. Or a toro grandstand with 0 hrs 52" for 6500. Or I may be able to sneak you a discount on a trimmer if ya like


What do you mean you plow for them? Do you mean for their parking lot, or are you saying that they are a mowing/snow contractor?

I almost bought some scags there at repower, they are really nice people, but I ended up going with exmarks at Henthorns.

my wife is yelling for me to help with the Christmas tree up, so I will be back in a few LOL


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1134424 said:


> I work there as a mechanic/ sales every Saturday during the winter. I also plow for them.
> 
> Let's see... we have shindaiwa, echo, stihl, ferris, snapper, snapper pro, toro, kawasaki, kohler, briggs, honda, rotary, stens, etc.
> 
> I'm assuming you use Repower on shadeland? You're a scag guy, right? Ohh, but if you are looking for a mower, I can get you a Snapper Pro s200x 61" ZTR for 6300. 45 hrs, demo. Or a toro grandstand with 0 hrs 52" for 6500. Or I may be able to sneak you a discount on a trimmer if ya like


I was thinking of picking up a toro power clear 210 I think they call it. What are they selling for over there? Or do they carry them.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1134446 said:


> And I don't even know why we hook up our plows if Randy Ollis calls for under a foot of snow. :laughing: I remember either last year or the year before EVERYONE was all hyped up on the 14-18" we were suppose to get and we barely got 2" :laughing::laughing:


Yes, I remember this, along with all the other screwed up forecast that not only 8, but 13,59 as well. This year has been soooo bad with the weather forecast, heck I even got so tired of it once, I sent Chris Wright 13, an e-mail letting them know how bad they have been LOL....He gave some lame reason that they all get their info from the same weather boss if you will, and then I said "then if you know its been really bad this year, then why don't you find another place to get your info from" ....


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1134460 said:


> What do you mean you plow for them? Do you mean for their parking lot, or are you saying that they are a mowing/snow contractor?
> 
> I almost bought some scags there at repower, they are really nice people, but I ended up going with exmarks at Henthorns.
> 
> my wife is yelling for me to help with the Christmas tree up, so I will be back in a few LOL


No I plow their lots at their two locations, they don't even sell plows. And I would have thought you would go to mccalisters for exmarks. Never been to henthorns, but I know the people at mccalisters are great. I'll go there if my wright even needs something special.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1134623 said:


> I was thinking of picking up a toro power clear 210 I think they call it. What are they selling for over there? Or do they carry them.


They sell them, but I don't know what they run. Calling for 3-4" saturday I hear.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1134656 said:


> Yes, I remember this, along with all the other screwed up forecast that not only 8, but 13,59 as well. This year has been soooo bad with the weather forecast, heck I even got so tired of it once, I sent Chris Wright 13, an e-mail letting them know how bad they have been LOL....He gave some lame reason that they all get their info from the same weather boss if you will, and then I said "then if you know its been really bad this year, then why don't you find another place to get your info from" ....


It's a hard job, I'll get them that. But it's also one of the two jobs you can keep by only being successful 25% of the time. (baseball obviously being the other)
I just wish they could admit that it's just a "we might see snow" instead of "you will have a foot of snow when you wake up" sometimes.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1135393 said:


> No I plow their lots at their two locations, they don't even sell plows. And I would have thought you would go to mccalisters for exmarks. Never been to henthorns, but I know the people at mccalisters are great. I'll go there if my wright even needs something special.


The people at Henthorns I will say are really good people. I have seen them go way out of there way to make some one happy. They put on a big luncheon I think in Feb. for all the commercial customers and have door prizes, good food and such. Plus give you Christmas gift...

I did not even know about Mccalisters until after I bought my first mower at Henthorns. I have gone in to Mccalisters two or three times and have always been treated poorly, meaning I could stand there for 30 min and still no one would ask if I needed help.

I think that they are just too much in the big stuff to have time for us little guys. I can tell you this though, everything that I looked at there was wayyyy higher then Henthorns. The No-Spill gas cans was one of them, seems like they were like $6 - $8 more there if I remember right.

and they are like five min from my house and I still go to Henthorns..

So how do you like the Wright mowers? What do you have?


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1135473 said:


> The people at Henthorns I will say are really good people. I have seen them go way out of there way to make some one happy. They put on a big luncheon I think in Feb. for all the commercial customers and have door prizes, good food and such. Plus give you Christmas gift...
> 
> I did not even know about Mccalisters until after I bought my first mower at Henthorns. I have gone in to Mccalisters two or three times and have always been treated poorly, meaning I could stand there for 30 min and still no one would ask if I needed help.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check out Henthorns sometime, then. Where is that at? What else do they sell?

I have a 36" wright sentar sport with 14 hours on it. Bought it with 11 hours on it a few weeks ago for $2800 ussmileyflag


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1135757 said:


> I'll have to check out Henthorns sometime, then. Where is that at? What else do they sell?
> 
> I have a 36" wright sentar sport with 14 hours on it. Bought it with 11 hours on it a few weeks ago for $2800 ussmileyflag


Hethorns is on Lafayette road north of 16TH st. around the 2700 block I think. I know it is south of 30TH st.

On big mowers, they sell exmark, scag for comm. 
for resd. they have some snapper riding mowers
push mowers - toro and honda maybe snapper.

Stihl, echo, some trimmer trap, billy goat, edgit

and maybe a few other things I cant think of....

if your into real old scooters, they collect them and are neat to look at.

The owners are Gene and his wife Rickie, supper supper nice people.

LOL, oh yeah, go in there on sat mornings and they have boxes of Longs donuts, get your breakfast while your there.

if you ever go in there, tell them that Jay Davis sent you, then they will feel like they know you already....

I'm going to send you a PM....


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys. decided to make the jump to snow removal this year. am in franklin, south of you jayd and schnabel. have talked to you both in lawnsite. hope we all have a good and safe season


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

the jrminator1;1135947 said:


> Hi guys. decided to make the jump to snow removal this year. am in franklin, south of you jayd and schnabel. have talked to you both in lawnsite. hope we all have a good and safe season


Hello jrm, what are you working with for snow.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

the jrminator1;1135947 said:


> Hi guys. decided to make the jump to snow removal this year. am in franklin, south of you jayd and schnabel. have talked to you both in lawnsite. hope we all have a good and safe season


What's up jrm? Good to see you are branching out. I love complete hydraulics for plow service, they are a snoway and blizzard dealer. You probably know about them as they are in franklin. I really recommend snoway! I'm curious what both you guys are running plow and truck wise.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, its snowing right now boys....The cars are covered, but not sticking to the pavement...


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

am going to use a 28" 2 stage snow blower and do resi's only. had requests from mowing clients to get into snow removal. i know, not the most effecient way, but right now the checkbook is talking the loudest LOL.


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah , i know about complete hydraulics LOL my step-daughter works there


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

the jrminator1;1136010 said:


> am going to use a 28" 2 stage snow blower and do resi's only. had requests from mowing clients to get into snow removal. i know, not the most effecient way, but right now the checkbook is talking the loudest LOL.


Yeah, that's the way I am doing snow to. What kind of 28" 2 stage are you using.


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

am going to use a cub cadet model . have tsc credit so using that to get it


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

TSC, I was just there getting some carhart bibs


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

well jayd didnt get there til after lunch sorry i missed ya. go to my facebook page JRM Lawncare & Garden Tilling and see my newest "toy" the new snowblower


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

the jrminator1;1137141 said:


> well jayd didnt get there til after lunch sorry i missed ya. go to my facebook page JRM Lawncare & Garden Tilling and see my newest "toy" the new snowblower


Could not find it, it just wants to hook me up in service magic....

Do you have a correct link?


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

hmmm will see what i can do


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

if you have a facbook page , go to the search and type in jrm and it should come up within the search


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

the jrminator1;1137370 said:


> if you have a facbook page , go to the search and type in jrm and it should come up within the search


OK, I will try again


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

JayD2;1137383 said:


> OK, I will try again


Nope.....just takes me to service magic


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

ok, sorry,i emailed you with pics attached. hopefully they are there


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

the jrminator1;1137411 said:


> ok, sorry,i emailed you with pics attached. hopefully they are there


Yeah, I got the e-mail, sent you one back


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

the jrminator1;1136010 said:


> am going to use a 28" 2 stage snow blower and do resi's only. had requests from mowing clients to get into snow removal. i know, not the most effecient way, but right now the checkbook is talking the loudest LOL.


I hear ya man. Do you already have it?


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1137558 said:


> I hear ya man. Do you already have it?


Yeah, he just got it today....


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah schnabel, got it friday afternoon, prepped it loaded it and now ready to go. thinking later in the afternoon or evening to get started, wait till it about stops then go and see. my triggers are 2" and will see if that is what we get a bit later. does that sound good??? anyone can answer that


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

2" trigger is pretty standard, yes.

Up here north of greenwood the snow isn't sticking to the ground, just the grass. Next storm looks to be Thursday and Sunday.


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

here in franklin the snow wassticking to the grassy areas really well. the paved areas were melting the snow as it fell, or it was melting to below the trigger point, so didnt even get the equipment off the truck. lookin g towards the next one


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

the jrminator1;1139947 said:


> here in franklin the snow wassticking to the grassy areas really well. the paved areas were melting the snow as it fell, or it was melting to below the trigger point, so didnt even get the equipment off the truck. lookin g towards the next one


Same here. Looks like our next storm is Thursday (wintry mix?) and Sunday should have some snow.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1140115 said:


> Same here. Looks like our next storm is Thursday (wintry mix?) and Sunday should have some snow.


Hey Schnable, I got to try out my new shovels from "the snowplow.com", not bad. Just got to remember when doing side walks to turn the blade on an angle some so it will glide over the joints....Hitting them head on smarts a little LOL. Thinking of buying the 48"er next. On nice smooth pavements, they rock..


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1140153 said:


> Hey Schnable, I got to try out my new shovels from "the snowplow.com", not bad. Just got to remember when doing side walks to turn the blade on an angle some so it will glide over the joints....Hitting them head on smarts a little LOL. Thinking of buying the 48"er next. On nice smooth pavements, they rock..


Yeah, I've been wondering about those. Right now it looks like my schedule will be strictly commercial work, but if I got quite a few residentials I'd look into those. Do they scrape well?

And it's Schnabel


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1141271 said:


> Yeah, I've been wondering about those. Right now it looks like my schedule will be strictly commercial work, but if I got quite a few residentials I'd look into those. Do they scrape well?
> 
> And it's Schnabel


Yeah, it did a good job, just wished I had the bigger 36 or 48"er. I have the 28"er now. I think the shovels are faster at least on the snow falls of 4" or less. Some of these drives the concrete pads would rise up from freezing and some would not, so if you hit one on the joints, you will know it because it stops you in your tracks. I was thinking of how you guys with plow trucks deal with that. That's my problem sometimes, I try to do too good of a job and don't like leaving even a hint of snow on the drive. So I don't know how the plows could get it that clean.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD2;1141507 said:


> Yeah, it did a good job, just wished I had the bigger 36 or 48"er. I have the 28"er now. I think the shovels are faster at least on the snow falls of 4" or less. Some of these drives the concrete pads would rise up from freezing and some would not, so if you hit one on the joints, you will know it because it stops you in your tracks. I was thinking of how you guys with plow trucks deal with that. That's my problem sometimes, I try to do too good of a job and don't like leaving even a hint of snow on the drive. So I don't know how the plows could get it that clean.


Plows have trip springs, or else we would have that problem. Average driveway with 2 people is 5 minutes. Plus it's a lot warmer and more fun in the truck rather than in the wind.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Schnabel Plowin;1141528 said:


> Plows have trip springs, or else we would have that problem. Average driveway with 2 people is 5 minutes. Plus it's a lot warmer and more fun in the truck rather than in the wind.


My plow has down pressure (snoway) so it usually gets drives cleaner than I could with a shovel, surprisingly enough. Plows are obviously a bigger investment, though.


----------

